# A swarm found me



## Dwarvencheif (Aug 11, 2017)

Almost a week later and I have been giving them 1 quart of 2:1 everyday now. In theory UPS will be here tomorrow with some pollen patty mix that I will add to the hive so they can start putting away reserves before the weather goes south on me. I have been noticing the gals are now bring in pollen so they must have someplace to put it but I'm sure it's not going to be enough for winter. 

I have not pulled any bars yet and I have yet to see any comb break though the ball yet, it is a rather large ball of bees LOL.


----------



## Dwarvencheif (Aug 11, 2017)

! week down and they are doing well. Comb built out to bar #8 and heavy  I'm feeding 2:1 and pollen patties to get them stored up just incase a cold snap hits us ad ends the late blooms and flows. They are also pulling in a lot more pollen from outside


----------

